# Reserve Classes (A,B,C)



## PteCamp (8 Jan 2005)

Hey all. I have another questions.
I know what class A and B contracts are in the reserves, but can someone clarify class C for me please?
And, one more thing, what is class "B,A" I know there are some people at my unit on that contract.
thanks!

-KaT


----------



## Gilligan (9 Jan 2005)

When a reservist goes on a reg force contract, he/she makes the same amount as if he/she was in the reg force....that being Class C.  So, Class C pay is the equivalent to reg force pay, for a reservist on a specific tasking....for example going on tour.


----------



## PteCamp (9 Jan 2005)

Thank you, thats what I thought it was but wanted to back up my arguement.

Thanks.

-KaT


----------



## Gilligan (9 Jan 2005)

No problem!


----------



## aspiring_recruit (9 Feb 2005)

could you explain what an 'A' and 'B' contract is. as far as I know it is an employment contract, but as far as the details and difference is concerned I haven't the foggiest.

Thanks


----------



## Pte. Bloggins (9 Feb 2005)

Class A isn't a contract. It's basically, come in for a night or a weekend, sign a pay sheet, and get paid for that day of work.

Class B is the contract one. For example, if going on an 8-week course, you'll get paid for every one of those days, including weekends, whether you actually were working those weekends or not. Also, if you happen to get RTU'd (for medical reasons for example), then your unit still has to pay you for the rest of your contract. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## AmmoTech90 (9 Feb 2005)

Class B, Annotated A is a position established for a reservist to work full time in a position that must always be filled.  According to my reserve clerk wife they are fairly rare.  In her unit there are three, two clerks, and the flight OC.
Class C is not just Reg Force pay.  You get the benefits (medical/dental/NO PENSION!), but you have to pay for R&Q which you dont on Class B (you are not entitled to free R&Q when on Class B in the same geographical location as your unit).  On class B you do not have medical coverage for routine requirement until you are over 180 days, or it is an on the job emergency injury.  For example a friend of mine on my reseve GMT lost his glasses the last day of our FTX and they were replaced as it was a result of training.


----------

